# Airborne at last! Blenheim MkI first flight from Duxford



## buffnut453 (Nov 20, 2014)

And some simply beautiful pics to boot:

Aviation News – She flies! Bristol Blenheim Mk.I L6739 (G-BPIV) takes to the skies at IWM Duxford | GAR


----------



## Capt. Vick (Nov 20, 2014)

Nice!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Nov 20, 2014)

Excellent news, always nice to see a "new" bird take to the air.

Jeff


----------



## Crimea_River (Nov 20, 2014)

Treat her well guys. She's been through a lot.

Great news and excellent pics.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 20, 2014)

That is awesome!


----------



## Thorlifter (Nov 21, 2014)

Beautiful airplane!


----------



## Wurger (Nov 21, 2014)




----------



## Airframes (Nov 21, 2014)

Great news. I've followed the re-build over the years, and can't wait to see her in the air, in 'the flesh' as it were.


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 21, 2014)

Awesome!


----------



## buffnut453 (Nov 21, 2014)

2014 has certainly been a bonus year for Blenheim fans (particularly those of us with a penchant for the short-nose version). First, Airfix release a brand new, and quite superb, new kit...and then the real thing flies for the first time. Maybe the wonderful pics in the link in my original post will encourage people to buy more of the Airfix kit so they can continue their current trend of releasing well priced, accurate, detailed and well engineered kits.

Incidentally, I wonder how many years it's been since a MkI Blenheim last flew? 70+?


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 21, 2014)

Great news!!


----------

